# Is it ever single bbw who post on here?



## mrskeet (Sep 2, 2006)

How come it seems like it's always bbw who are married or already in a relationship that post on these forums?


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Dunno who you are reading or looking at, but there are many, many single women here.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 2, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> How come it seems like it's always bbw who are married or already in a relationship that post on these forums?




there are plenty of single women that post on these boards


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> How come it seems like it's always bbw who are married or already in a relationship that post on these forums?



Because God has a plan, and it involves you staying a virgin.


----------



## ripley (Sep 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> Because God has a plan, and it involves you staying a virgin.




That's his plan for _you_, Mini.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> That's his plan for _you_, Mini.



I guess that means you should expect to recieve angels bearing good tidings the next time the national census rolls around.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 2, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> How come it seems like it's always bbw who are married or already in a relationship that post on these forums?



Mr. Skeet, there's more single women here than there are "taken" women. Where are you getting your data, friend?

Les


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> That's his plan for _you_, Mini.



No wonder my game is lacking.


----------



## ripley (Sep 2, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I guess that means you should expect to recieve angels bearing good tidings the next time the national census rolls around.


 

Does this mean you're having Mini's love child via immaculate conception? :shocked: 


Seriously, though...I have no idea what you're saying, lol.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 2, 2006)

Seriously, what are you talking about? There are way more single women here than women in a relationship, and they don't take away your posting priviledges when you aren't single, that I know of.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> Because God has a plan, and it involves you staying a virgin.


confession. i know i told you guys i had sex before. but those were lies. i just lost my virginity last week.


----------



## olivefun (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> confession. i know i told you guys i had sex before. but those were lies. i just lost my virginity last week.


Congrats

Hey sweetie, Practice makes perfect! Keep it up.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2006)

There ARE no single bbws--we're all married to Jesus.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> No wonder my game is lacking.


well mine is crazy good. i got more game than playstation. im dating at least 6 girls (all bbw/ssbbw). but im trying to pick ONE girl as a my girlfriend. now i know how flava flav feels. my phone is ringing far to much.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 3, 2006)

I think it just seems like nobody's single when you're looking yourself. There are tons (no pun intended) of single ladies here.


----------



## mrskeet (Sep 3, 2006)

I noticed since I'm single it's harder to find a woman when I was in a relationship women would flirt with me and everything now I'm single I can't even get a date but I think it's because I'm in Los Angeles when I went to jacksonville florida women was flirting with me like crazy I'm going to move south after all I'm an up in coming producer and the south is winning in the rap game right now and I think I need a change of scenery now I've done all I can do here in Los Angeles and it's just not the same no more. Here in LA you have gangs in the suburbs too it's a sinking ship here I'm moving on I know I will find a woman easy in jacksonville but it's not just about that I know what my problem is it's this city I have to move on.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 3, 2006)

ripley said:


> Does this mean you're having Mini's love child via immaculate conception? :shocked:
> 
> 
> Seriously, though...I have no idea what you're saying, lol.



Haha, no! I was just figuring that last time I heard about someone being part of God's plan in terms of their virginity, they immaculately concieved.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 3, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> I noticed since I'm single it's harder to find a woman when I was in a relationship women would flirt with me and everything now I'm single I can't even get a date but I think it's because I'm in Los Angeles when I went to jacksonville florida women was flirting with me like crazy I'm going to move south after all I'm an up in coming producer and the south is winning in the rap game right now and I think I need a change of scenery now I've done all I can do here in Los Angeles and it's just not the same no more. Here in LA you have gangs in the suburbs too it's a sinking ship here I'm moving on I know I will find a woman easy in jacksonville but it's not just about that I know what my problem is it's this city I have to move on.


i have to ask why you even bothered with the period at the end, there.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 3, 2006)

What does it matter?


----------



## lemmink (Sep 3, 2006)

This thread, meet that thread. You folks are gonna get along great.


----------



## Mini (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well mine is crazy good. i got more game than playstation. im dating at least 6 girls (all bbw/ssbbw). but im trying to pick ONE girl as a my girlfriend. now i know how flava flav feels. my phone is ringing far to much.



I assume this is the part where I'm supposed to start crying?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> now i know how flava flav feels.



Skeevy and in need of tests at a public clinic?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 3, 2006)

WOW.... and that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 3, 2006)

I am not single or in a relationship--yet lol


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Skeevy and in need of tests at a public clinic?


yo i only had sex ONCE AND ONLY ONCE. i cant sleep around like that. that would make me look bad.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> I assume this is the part where I'm supposed to start crying?


no but i under stand how game works now at least over the net. i can actually sum it up into one phrase if you want.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> yo i only had sex ONCE AND ONLY ONCE. i cant sleep around like that. that would make me look bad.



Sorry, honey, that wasn't intended to be a jibe at YOU - it was towards Flava Flav. I promise.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 3, 2006)

Im single as single can be.... anyone want to change that??


----------



## Mini (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> no but i under stand how game works now at least over the net. i can actually sum it up into one phrase if you want.



This should be good.

Let me be perfectly frank, and less humble than you may be used to: I could be positively swimming in tail were I interested in persuing it. I'm smart, good-looking, eloquent, and I know how to show women the respect they deserve. It's no overstatement that I'm a better man than most of my competition.

That I'm single and a virgin speaks to a personal choice more than an inability to "hook up."


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well mine is crazy good. i got more game than playstation. im dating at least 6 girls (all bbw/ssbbw). but im trying to pick ONE girl as a my girlfriend. now i know how flava flav feels. my phone is ringing far to much.




I hope they all know about one another.


----------



## Mini (Sep 3, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I hope they all know about one another.



Call me cynical, but I believe he considers that part of what makes his game "crazy good."

Personally, I'm more interested in whether "crazy good" is an improvement upon "mad skillz," or if they're considered equal.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 4, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I hope they all know about one another.


they dont. and im not sleeping with anyone of except one but that was only once and i shouldnt have broke my own rule. and besides dating is nothing more than a type of interview.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> This should be good.
> 
> Let me be perfectly frank, and less humble than you may be used to: I could be positively swimming in tail were I interested in persuing it. I'm smart, good-looking, eloquent, and I know how to show women the respect they deserve. It's no overstatement that I'm a better man than most of my competition.
> 
> That I'm single and a virgin speaks to a personal choice more than an inability to "hook up."



Or so you think Mini. It's actually mostly down to the fact that I haven't yet saved the airfare to Canada. You seem strangely immune to my emailed pleas so I'm coming to beg in person 

Tracey xx


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> Call me cynical, but I believe he considers that part of what makes his game "crazy good."
> 
> Personally, I'm more interested in whether "crazy good" is an improvement upon "mad skillz," or if they're considered equal.


ok ill just say that i fully understand how game works. i wish i had the knowledge i have on it now back in highschool but i would end up being really irresponsible with it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> This should be good.
> 
> Let me be perfectly frank, and less humble than you may be used to: I could be positively swimming in tail were I interested in persuing it. I'm smart, good-looking, eloquent, and I know how to show women the respect they deserve. It's no overstatement that I'm a better man than most of my competition.
> 
> That I'm single and a virgin speaks to a personal choice more than an inability to "hook up."



Word dat .


----------



## moonvine (Sep 4, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ok ill just say that i fully understand how game works. i wish i had the knowledge i have on it now back in highschool but i would end up being really irresponsible with it.




As opposed to the fabulously responsible person you are now, of course.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 4, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> i fully understand how game works...



Lol, the fact that you think you understand EVERYTHING is proof that actually, you really dont. Hang in there though, give it another twenty years or so and let us know?

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2006)

i say, unless they've had the 'are we not seeing other people?' talk, then it's safe to assume everyone is. i don't know that i like the cavalier 'game' talk, but i doubt these women are all sitting home by the phone in their 1950s pink robes, hair in curlers, waiting by the princess phone. They're probably out getting numbers too, at least some. Or they should be. All your eggs in one basket and all that.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 4, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well mine is crazy good. ... im dating at least 6 girls (all bbw/ssbbw). but im trying to pick ONE girl as a my girlfriend. now i know how flava flav feels. my phone is ringing far to much.


Weren't you on (Big) Big Love?

:X,
--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 4, 2006)

Mini said:


> That I'm single and a virgin speaks to a personal choice more than an inability to "hook up."


::Non-chalantly sneaks over into same line as Mini::
::Whistles EVEN MORE non-chalantly::

 
--Littleghost


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 4, 2006)

mrskeet said:


> How come it seems like it's always bbw who are married or already in a relationship that post on these forums?


Oh, so many response options. Too many to choose only one.

1. I'll get a divorce immediately, just for you.

2. Yeah, I'm married, but I'll try to convince my husband to let me have a little somethin' on the side.

3. You seem to be attracted to women who are not available. What does that say about you?

4. You appear to have an inaccurate sample for the population of interest. Please make an accurate sample and resubmit your research article for publication.

5. You obviously missed the prerequisite that all women who post on Dimensions must be married or in a relationship.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> There ARE no single bbws--we're all married to Jesus.


Well, that explains why we never run out of loaves or fishes, and the whole walking on water thing. Plus his inordinate fear of crucifictions.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 4, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> no but i under stand how game works now at least over the net. i can actually sum it up into one phrase if you want.


Please, please, PLEASE share with the class. I can't hold on much longer without this information.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2006)

Back off, girls, it is MY night with the big man..*dons my gettin some robes*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Back off, girls, it is MY night with the big man..*dons my gettin some robes*



HA!

Personally, I'm single if I'm interested. If I'm not, I've got a warehouse of imaginary girlfriends and boyfriends I select. At Dims, Its usually a never ending cycle of my singlehood and my girlfriend Jackie I broke up with Bob for.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> At Dims, Its usually a never ending cycle of my singlehood and my girlfriend Jackie I broke up with Bob for.


And you told me Jackie was the only reason you weren't flirting with me more. 

I'm hurt, AFG. Hurt. You can just forget about that cookie bouquet I promised you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And you told me Jackie was the only reason you weren't flirting with me more.
> 
> I'm hurt, AFG. Hurt. You can just forget about that cookie bouquet I promised you.



I can't help it that Jackie is just really sensitive you know? Ever since she had the falling in with Steve and Diamond she's been real upset seein' me flirt with pretty girls online. So I try to play it cool. However, Bob thinks you're hot. I'll put you in touch with him. Since I made him up he's well read and has a huge member.


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't help it that Jackie is just really sensitive you know? Ever since she had the falling in with Steve and Diamond she's been real upset seein' me flirt with pretty girls online. So I try to play it cool. However, Bob thinks you're hot. I'll put you in touch with him. Since I made him up he's well read and has a huge member.



_Meanwhile... 
Martha, (having taken a tramp in the woods), is lying in a ditch on the edge of town..._


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> _Meanwhile...
> Martha, (having taken a tramp in the woods), is lying in a ditch on the edge of town..._



What???? Martha??? oooh...oh..oh...Not my Martha!

*sob*


----------



## ripley (Sep 4, 2006)

I was the tramp Martha took into the woods.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 5, 2006)

Ripley! You said I was the only one for you! And now the truth comes out. 

The hike we were supposed to go on next weekend is RIGHT OUT. If you leave your girlfriends in ditches, I have better things to do with my time, Missy! Like make a play for Bob! I hear he has a huge member, Ripley, something you'll NEVER have (without surgery).

<angry exit stage right>



ripley said:


> I was the tramp Martha took into the woods.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ripley! You said I was the only one for you! And now the truth comes out.
> 
> The hike we were supposed to go on next weekend is RIGHT OUT. If you leave your girlfriends in ditches, I have better things to do with my time, Missy! Like make a play for Bob! I hear he has a huge member, Ripley, something you'll NEVER have (without surgery).
> 
> <angry exit stage right>



Hey wait, just to clear things up, Ripley didn't just leave her girlfriend in a ditch, Martha was my girlfriend, too.

What was this thread about?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 5, 2006)

So wait, Ripley left TWO girlfriends in a ditch? I think I missed something. 

So, back to the original post question. No, nobody who ever posts here is single. Especially the ones who say they're single and looking for girlfriends and/or boyfriends. They're the ones you've really got to watch out for, because they're obviously posting the exact opposite of what they mean. And all of the threads asking about who's single, who's looking for relationship, where to find good dating sites, etc.? All put there simply to mislead the gullible.

I especially don't know about a cute girl named Misty who lives in OK who's very single and has posted about this fact very recently, or women like Mossystate and AFG who have posted in this very thread alluding to their single-ositude.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Please, please, PLEASE share with the class. I can't hold on much longer without this information.


ok here is the phrase. ever hear the song from ray ray called tell em what they wanna hear. well the title of that song is the phrase. so basically tell em (women) what they wanna hear.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Stares*

How Profound.....


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ok here is the phrase. ever hear the song from ray ray called tell em what they wanna hear. well the title of that song is the phrase. so basically tell em (women) what they wanna hear.



Kinda like that song Renaissance and AFG are talking about with Ripley, Gangsta, Two Girlfriends inna Ditch.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 5, 2006)

What song you people wanna hear?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ok here is the phrase. ever hear the song from ray ray called tell em what they wanna hear. well the title of that song is the phrase. so basically tell em (women) what they wanna hear.


I will assume by your enlightened attitude that this does not only apply to men telling women what they want to hear, but vice-versa. And so, Gangstadawg, allow me to tell you the following:

You, my hot stud, have got to be the most intelligent and respectful person I have ever had the priviledge of having as an acquaintance. I am positive that any of these six women would be absolutely delighted to find out about the other five and would have no problems whatsoever waiting at home while you go pursue other women. Furthermore (insert nod to Mini here), you are surely the best thing that will ever happen to any of them, and they should all feel eternally grateful that you have deemed them worthy of your company. After all, no woman appreciates being told the truth, but would much rather find out that she's been misled much further down the road. That can only serve to strengthen and prolong any relationship that you might be developing with her. 

I applaud your courage in creating a fantasy world for each of these six women in which you are the star. This is a bold move that only the most upstanding young men would have the fortitude to pursue. Kudos to you, Gangstadawg. Kudos.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

Now THAT is what I call "telling someone what they want to hear".....


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I will assume by your enlightened attitude that this does not only apply to men telling women what they want to hear, but vice-versa. And so, Gangstadawg, allow me to tell you the following:
> 
> You, my hot stud, have got to be the most intelligent and respectful person I have ever had the priviledge of having as an acquaintance. I am positive that any of these six women would be absolutely delighted to find out about the other five and would have no problems whatsoever waiting at home while you go pursue other women. Furthermore (insert nod to Mini here), you are surely the best thing that will ever happen to any of them, and they should all feel eternally grateful that you have deemed them worthy of your company. After all, no woman appreciates being told the truth, but would much rather find out that she's been misled much further down the road. That can only serve to strengthen and prolong any relationship that you might be developing with her.
> 
> I applaud your courage in creating a fantasy world for each of these six women in which you are the star. This is a bold move that only the most upstanding young men would have the fortitude to pursue. Kudos to you, Gangstadawg. Kudos.


none of these women are my girlfriends but one will be. and the one of the 6 i had sex with really was a mistake. i have a rule for myself. dont have sex on the second date and i violated my own rule. and like i said im only dating as in going out with not doing the baby making dance with.


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I hear he has a huge member, Ripley, something you'll NEVER have (without surgery).
> 
> <angry exit stage right>





A huge, well-read member, if I recall correctly.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

and about the phrase tell em what they wanna hear. let me explain it a little more. when i say that it means show the woman that you are not like every other guy she has been with (if they were bad guys). like for example: if her last boyfriend cheated on her and thats the reason why they are not together you say something like "well i treat people they way i would want to be treated so i wouldnt cheat on a girl because i would want te be done that way" basically for every bad boyfriend she ever had you would basically say your the opposite so you look like a good guy. but this can fail with women that are looking for a bad/thug type of guy but then you really dont wanna be with some one who prefers assholes. there are other parts to it as well i can give a few more example but ill do em tomorrow.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> none of these women are my girlfriends but one will be.



Are you sure? Are you really really sure? Because I've heard rumours that some women have opinions of their own?

I mean, I know I dont. I'm just sat here waiting in my pink robe and curlers, staring at my princess phone and crying. Maybe it's just another silly internet lie like chicks having the vote and equal pay and stuff?

Its a conundrum. In the meantime though, how can I apply to be one of the lucky six?

Tracey xx


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> but this can fail with women that are looking for a bad/thug type of guy...



If they don't like thugs don't let that stop you. Just find a baby to slap or knock over an old lady with a walker and make sure you let the girl know you're doin' it.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> and about the phrase tell em what they wanna hear. let me explain it a little more. when i say that it means show the woman that you are not like every other guy she has been with (if they were bad guys). like for example: if her last boyfriend cheated on her and thats the reason why they are not together you say something like "well i treat people they way i would want to be treated so i wouldnt cheat on a girl because i would want te be done that way" basically for every bad boyfriend she ever had you would basically say your the opposite so you look like a good guy. but this can fail with women that are looking for a bad/thug type of guy but then you really dont wanna be with some one who prefers assholes. there are other parts to it as well i can give a few more example but ill do em tomorrow.



Originally, I was finding most of this rather humorous. However, after this post I'm finding myself rather nauseous. 

Maybe you should attempt to date a woman by showing her what you REALLY can bring to the table. Have you ever thought about attempting to be who/what you really are? Apparently you have yet to do this since you'd rather just try to show her the pros that come with dating you compared to the cons that came with her previous relationships. 

As a woman, the last thing I need is some man telling me what he thinks I need to hear. What I want is for him to tell me, with true and honest sincerity, not only why I should be interested in him but why he is interested in me. I'm honestly not quite sure how you would find one woman willing to date you, considering your so-called "game". It astounds me that you claim to be dating several. 

Seriously, talk is cheap. Words mean very little. Your actions provide more information about you than your false words of flattery ever could. Hopefully, the women you date smarten up and see through the false way you represent yourself. (If they even exist in the first place...)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ok ill just say that i fully understand how game works.


If you're playing a game, you're gonna end up playing alone, my friend. I'm 46, so I knows this shit.

And doesn't Flav go for them screechy, scratchity, sun-damaged, spit-hurlin', big-hoop-earring-wearin', "oh no you di'int" -sayin' mattress-back types?



jes said:


> There ARE no single bbws--we're all married to Jesus.


Me, I'm _cheatin'_ on Jesus. Tell me you've seen THAT on Springer.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> they dont. and im not sleeping with anyone of except one but that was only once and i shouldnt have broke my own rule. and besides dating is nothing more than a type of interview.



This may be true but even prospective employers let people know that they are interviewing other applicants and they will get back to you when they've made a decision.

Seriously though, there is nothing wrong with dating more than one person at a time provided you are honest about it. Especially if you are sleeping with one or more of them. Women really are different creatures and many of us if we like someone enough will start to connect to someone on an emotional level. If you are dating more than one girl you aren't available for that type of connection and you owe it to them to be honest about that. 

Whatcha gonna do when one of the girls you are dating gets so attatched to you that she can't handle it when you decide that she hasn't passed your "interview" and becomes your stalker? There are just as many crazy women out there that can't handle rejection as there are men, and a woman that feels like she's been fucked over can be a very dangerous thing. 

You keep playing with fire my friend and you are gonna get burned. Please belive that...


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> This should be good.
> 
> Let me be perfectly frank, and less humble than you may be used to: I could be positively swimming in tail were I interested in persuing it. I'm smart, good-looking, eloquent, and I know how to show women the respect they deserve. It's no overstatement that I'm a better man than most of my competition.
> 
> That I'm single and a virgin speaks to a personal choice more than an inability to "hook up."



Mini,

I think I'm falling for you. The fact you are a virgin makes you just toooooo interesting for words. I am without words.:wubu:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 5, 2006)

In the event Mini personally chooses to not fall for me..............I feel the need to exclaim I am now single. Back on the market. Back in the saddle again. I went out this weekend and had an awful time. I been out of the game tooo long. Sucks.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Are you sure? Are you really really sure? Because I've heard rumours that some women have opinions of their own?
> 
> I mean, I know I dont. I'm just sat here waiting in my pink robe and curlers, staring at my princess phone and crying. Maybe it's just another silly internet lie like chicks having the vote and equal pay and stuff?
> 
> ...


live in michigan.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Originally, I was finding most of this rather humorous. However, after this post I'm finding myself rather nauseous.
> 
> Maybe you should attempt to date a woman by showing her what you REALLY can bring to the table. Have you ever thought about attempting to be who/what you really are? Apparently you have yet to do this since you'd rather just try to show her the pros that come with dating you compared to the cons that came with her previous relationships.
> 
> ...


actually i have and im combining my real self with this. but im dating these women basically trying to see who i connect with more and screening by personality. all the women meet my body requirement but im trying to see if they have good personalities.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

Shall we assume then that the one you had sex with passed the personality test? 

Or that the investigation continues, and her personality is located somewhere in her vagina?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> actually i have and im combining my real self with this. but im dating these women basically trying to see who i connect with more and screening by personality. all the women meet my body requirement but im trying to see if they have good personalities.




I find it sad that these women don't know the truth about you. Maybe then you wouldn't meet THEIR requirements...

Then again.... maybe you steer clear of the bright girls. It may take away from their "personalities".


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Shall we assume then that the one you had sex with passed the personality test?
> 
> Or that the investigation continues, with the assumption that her personality is located somewhere in her vagina?


(feeling like clinton) no comment. actually she kinda did.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I find it sad that these women don't know the truth about you. Maybe then you wouldn't meet THEIR requirements...
> 
> Then again.... maybe you steer clear of the bright girls. It may take away from their "personalities".


actually these girls are not dumb. i will not go out with a girl that i feel is not a very smart person. this goes with next to the personality screening. and about meeting there requirements so far they find me interesting and fun loving and a real good listener and other things.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

Very understandable. We all need to seek a mate who helps make up for our own inadequacies.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> This may be true but even prospective employers let people know that they are interviewing other applicants and they will get back to you when they've made a decision.
> 
> Seriously though, there is nothing wrong with dating more than one person at a time provided you are honest about it. Especially if you are sleeping with one or more of them. Women really are different creatures and many of us if we like someone enough will start to connect to someone on an emotional level. If you are dating more than one girl you aren't available for that type of connection and you owe it to them to be honest about that.
> 
> ...


the women i am dating are all BIG women. the smallest of the 6 is 280lbs. the biggest of the 6 is 450lbs but she is like 5ft.0in so stalking is possible but due to size and the neighborhood of detroit i live in any one of em would stick out way to much. if there weapon is anything else but a firearm then escape is easy.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is someone playing a prank on us??? Cause I'm waiting for someone to jump out and tell me that I'm being punked!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> the women i am dating are all BIG women. the smallest of the 6 is 280lbs. the biggest of the 6 is 450lbs but she is like 5ft.0in so stalking is possible but due to size and the neighborhood of detroit i live in any one of em would stick out way to much. if there weapon is anything else but a firearm then escape is easy.



That's probably the most ignorant thing I've heard all day. Size has nothing to do with someone stalking someone else, I'm not talking cartoons here where people hide behind trees and mailboxes and shit. I dont need to tell you though, at the rate you're going you're bound to find out sooner or later. My money's on sooner...


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> That's probably the most ignorant thing I've heard all day. Size has nothing to do with someone stalking someone else, I'm not talking cartoons here where people hide behind trees and mailboxes and shit. I dont need to tell you though, at the rate you're going you're bound to find out sooner or later. My money's on sooner...


actually i just thought about what i said. let me say it this way they dont know where i live. they know i live in D town and they know on the west side but detroit is a big place so finding me would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. i usually have them meet me at the mall or i ride with one of my friends and we go pick one of em up. so i know where they live but they dont know exactly where i stay at.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> actually i just thought about what i said. let me say it this way they dont know where i live. they know i live in D town and they know on the west side but detroit is a big place so finding me would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. i usually have them meet me at the mall or i ride with one of my friends and we go pick one of em up. so i know where they live but they dont know exactly where i stay at.



So none of them know where you live and that you're lying to each and every one of them... 

How do you expect them to _*EVER *_trust you? Unless, of course, you plan on lying to them throughout the whole relationship.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 5, 2006)

Although I thank Mr. Gangstadawg for giving us a peek into the psyche of a gangster dog, I thought this post was about something else.  

As a refresher Mr. Gangstadawg, the topic of this thread is regarding single bbw who post here. Not single playas and how they play. I am bored and waiting for a response from Mini. 

To recap, I am a single bbw and I post on here. 

Thanks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

> actually i just thought about what i said. let me say it this way they dont know where i live. they know i live in D town and they know on the west side but detroit is a big place so finding me would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. i usually have them meet me at the mall or i ride with one of my friends and we go pick one of em up. so i know where they live but they dont know exactly where i stay at.


You should be ashamed of yourself. The way you treat and write about the women you're seeing is nothing short of arrogant, ignorant, selfish and juvenile. You shouldn't even be considered a man, since you're acting like a spoiled infant. You are an unfortunate black mark on the otherwise fine male Dimensions community, and I hope some of the men tell you just that, since you're obviously unable to consider women as anything but games to be played and won. 

I don't know why I expected anything more of someone who considers himself a "H4X0r". Always have to find a way to beat the system and get cred that you _*didn't earn*_, right? You deserve riches in life just because you're you? Bullshit. You can't hack women, sparky, and one day you're gonna get shut down good and hard. Personally, I hope it's the 450 pounder, and I'll happily hand her the whippin' stick. 

I hope with all my heart that one of you "6" finds your moronic, pompous posts here. If there was any way for me to help that happen, believe me I'll do it.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> actually i just thought about what i said. let me say it this way they dont know where i live. they know i live in D town and they know on the west side but detroit is a big place so finding me would be like looking for a needle in a haystack. i usually have them meet me at the mall or i ride with one of my friends and we go pick one of em up. so i know where they live but they dont know exactly where i stay at.



OMG. These poor, poor women.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Although I thank Mr. Gangstadawg for giving us a peek into the psyche of a gangster dog, I thought this post was about something else.
> 
> As a refresher Mr. Gangstadawg, the topic of this thread is regarding single bbw who post here. Not single playas and how they play. I am bored and waiting for a response from Mini.
> 
> ...


technically im not being a playa because im not doing the sleep around part EXcept that one girl but that shouldnt of happened. like i said just dating. im not trying to get in to there pants which is what playas try to do.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. The way you treat and write about the women you're seeing is nothing short of arrogant, ignorant, selfish and juvenile. You shouldn't even be considered a man, since you're acting like a spoiled infant. You are an unfortunate black mark on the otherwise fine male Dimensions community, and I hope some of the men tell you just that, since you're obviously unable to consider women as anything but games to be played and won.
> 
> I don't know why I expected anything more of someone who considers himself a "H4X0r". Always have to find a way to beat the system and get cred that you _*didn't earn*_, right? You deserve riches in life just because you're you? Bullshit. You can't hack women, sparky, and one day you're gonna get shut down good and hard. Personally, I hope it's the 450 pounder, and I'll happily hand her the whippin' stick.
> 
> I hope with all my heart that one of you "6" finds your moronic, pompous posts here. If there was any way for me to help that happen, believe me I'll do it.


none of em are dimentions members. some of em are fullfiggas.com members so this post will eventually die and it would be as if this never happened and eventually you guys might forget. unless this gets stickied to the top of this board which prolly wont happen. and the H4X0r thing, im only a H4X0r in online computer games like counter-strike for example so in that sense yeah im a cheater or a game experience ruiner (which is basically what a game hacker is and does).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 5, 2006)

I give up. It's too easy. I'm with Jeep, there has to be a camera here somewhere.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Although I thank Mr. Gangstadawg for giving us a peek into the psyche of a gangster dog, I thought this post was about something else.
> 
> As a refresher Mr. Gangstadawg, the topic of this thread is regarding single bbw who post here. Not single playas and how they play. I am bored and waiting for a response from Mini.
> 
> ...


ok then lets get back on topic.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I give up. It's too easy. I'm with Jeep, there has to be a camera here somewhere.


ok if it helps ill lie and say theres a camera in your monitor your on DIMTV and moonvine walks out and says you have been punked LOL.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> ok ill lie and say theres a camera in your monitor your on DIMTV and moonvine walks out and says you have been punked LOL.



Not only is he a charmer, he's funny too. Single ladies form an orderly queue please....

Tracey xx


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> none of em are dimentions members. some of em are fullfiggas.com members



You're just asking to be shot down, huh?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think that little bits and pieces of this conversation should magically appear on the other website he likes to visit..... Is it a forum of some sort? Or simply a dating site? Oh and don't forget to add the links to his myspace and crushspot accounts.  

You know, just to make sure the girls know what they're dealing with.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Is it a forum of some sort? Or simply a dating site?


Seems a combination of okcupid and a forum.

Veddy interesting.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I think that little bits and pieces of this conversation should magically appear on the other website he likes to visit..... Is it a forum of some sort? Or simply a dating site? Oh and don't forget to add the links to his myspace and crushspot accounts.
> 
> You know, just to make sure the girls know what they're dealing with.



Fullfiggas has a forum. Easy registration, no moderator approval or anything like that.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh c'mon you guys, let it go. I don't think he's sophisticated enough to be hurting women left and right and am I the only one who goes on dates? Yes, he's crude, rude, and unattractive. So what? Doesn't affect us. No need to go spread hate to the fullfiggas ladies. They're smart enough to defend themselves.

And, I currently date. At least for me I think constantly about not hurting people. I can't say that for Gangsta, but nor can I judge.


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> If they don't like thugs don't let that stop you. Just find a baby to slap or knock over an old lady with a walker and make sure you let the girl know you're doin' it.





When I saw you slap that ho was when I first fell for you, Anta. :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Mini (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, to be fair, she doesn't need to be sleeping for oral sex, so he could still *technically* be an asshole.

And I've got to ask, do chicks really dig the "hacker" thing? I just can't imagine girls fighting over the honor of doing a Counter-Strike champ.

"Hey, baby, ever seen a head shot?"

"Take me, untamed savage! I don't even mind the Dorito cheese on your sweater!"

It screams a lot of things, but "sexy" ain't one of 'em.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Backbiting Gangstadawg on the other boards really is unnecessary. Sooner or later he will learn his lesson.

But then, there are a lot of women who play the same game.





babyjeep21 said:


> I think that little bits and pieces of this conversation should magically appear on the other website he likes to visit..... Is it a forum of some sort? Or simply a dating site? Oh and don't forget to add the links to his myspace and crushspot accounts.
> 
> You know, just to make sure the girls know what they're dealing with.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> Well, to be fair, she doesn't need to be sleeping for oral sex, so he could still *technically* be an asshole.
> 
> And I've got to ask, do chicks really dig the "hacker" thing? I just can't imagine girls fighting over the honor of doing a Counter-Strike champ.
> 
> ...


actually most of em know im a gamer but they dont know im a game hacker.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Backbiting Gangstadawg on the other boards really is unnecessary. Sooner or later he will learn his lesson.
> 
> But then, there are a lot of women who play the same game.


alot of women play the same game. some far better than any guy especially certain gold diggers.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

This is true. Some of these females are some expert game players. I never cease to find some of their games to be amazing.




gangstadawg said:


> alot of women play the same game. som far better than any guy especially certain gold diggers.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You're just asking to be shot down, huh?


no one here knows my fullfiggas account name. and as far as i know not too many here on the dim boards are members there too.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> no one here knows my fullfiggas account name. and as far as i know not too many here on the dim boards are members there too.


It's "gangstadawg," just like on here. And it's really easy to sign up for an account.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Fullfiggas has a forum. Easy registration, no moderator approval or anything like that.


bull crap no moderator approval. the admin snackpimp (yes thats his name there) will stop any post trying to do some thing like this.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> It's "gangstadawg," just like on here. And it's really easy to sign up for an account.


damn you LOL.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> bull crap no moderator approval.



Heck, I signed up in like 2 minutes with no problems whatsoever.



> the admin snackpimp (yes thats his name there) will stop any post trying to do some thing like this.



You mean he'd stop a bunch of people trying to reveal the truth about what you're doing?


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Heck, I signed up in like 2 minutes with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he'd stop a bunch of people trying to reveal the truth about what you're doing?


um yeah he would. yep i guarantee it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> This is true. Some of these females are some expert game players. I never cease to find some of their games to be amazing.



I play lots of games. Diablo II, Settlers of Cataan, Civilization (the board game). Why, just today, Burtimus and I were deep in the bowels of Splitpaw Den kicking ass and tak--

Oh. Wait. Different kind of game, I presume? My mistake.

And gangstadawg? On second thought, never mind. I just hope that those women do to you what you're doing to them.


----------



## crazygrad (Sep 6, 2006)

Gangsta, maybe you should add one criteria to your requirements for women.

They must bring editing and clear writing skills to the table.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> no one here knows my fullfiggas account name.





Renaissance Woman said:


> It's "gangstadawg," just like on here.



No, seriously. Is it just me that found this hysterical? Much rep RW!

Tracey xx


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> um yeah he would. yep i guarantee it.








"Are you asking for a challenge?!"

Seriously. That's just BEGGING us to sign up over there and out you.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> "Are you asking for a challenge?!"
> 
> Seriously. That's just BEGGING us to sign up over there and out you.


like i said snackpimp or one of the other mods will more prolly stop any thread or post trying to do that.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 6, 2006)

"snackpimp"..... He sounds hot. Can you put a good word in for me?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> like i said snackpimp or one of the other mods will more prolly stop any thread or post trying to do that.


like *I* said, saying that is just an invitation to go over there and prove you wrong.  
or maybe you'd be proven right - dunno.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> like *I* said, saying that is just an invitation to go over there and prove you wrong.
> or maybe you'd be proven right - dunno.



Clearly, the only way to find out now is to try.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

Clearly.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Clearly, the only way to find out now is to try.


know what go ahead. but i know that Snackpimp or one of the other mods will shut it down real quick.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2006)

hey...dawg..if ever your heart is stomped on..or you are played to the point of feeling like gack on a cracker...please be sure to come here and tell us alllllllll about your pain..I have a leeetle friend I want to introduce you to..>> <<


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 6, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> This is true. Some of these females are some expert game players. I never cease to find some of their games to be amazing.



Two wrongs never make a right. There are people of both sexes that play emotional games. Just because that is true it doesn't give anyone the right to play games with other peoples hearts. If you are gonna be too chickenshit to take a chance on investing yourself emotionally within a relationship dont try to play it off as I'm hurting someone because I know they would hurt me first if they got the chance. Just own it and see it for what it is, cowardice...


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Two wrongs never make a right. There are people of both sexes that play emotional games. Just because that is true it doesn't give anyone the right to play games with other peoples hearts. If you are gonna be too chickenshit to take a chance on investing yourself emotionally within a relationship dont try to play it off as I'm hurting someone because I know they would hurt me first if they got the chance. Just own it and see it for what it is, cowardice...


im not playing an emotional game (yet) because i havent made any of em my girlfriend and they know this as well. so it hasnt gotten that far yet.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2006)

Isn't that shovel getting awfully heavy?


----------



## jamie (Sep 6, 2006)

ripley said:


> I was the tramp Martha took into the woods.



If I had a nickel for every time I have heard this about you, ripley...whew..retirement fund, here I come. :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> none of these women are my girlfriends but one will be.





gangstadawg said:


> im not playing an emotional game (yet) because i havent made any of em my girlfriend and they know this as well. so it hasnt gotten that far yet.


Ok, NOW I can defend you (sort of). It's just casual dating (albeit one little fuckup D) where you went and had sex. Not good.), right? If that's the case, as long as all six women know that they're not the ONLY one you're interested in, you're all clear.

On the other hand, doesn't casual (long-term?) dating of SIX women at one time strike you as overkill? It looks less like you're trying to pick a girlfriend and more like you're trying to recruit a harem.


----------



## Mini (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> im not playing an emotional game (yet) because i havent made any of em my girlfriend and they know this as well. so it hasnt gotten that far yet.



It's the little things that make you an example to others.

"I'm not playing an emotional game, yet. That's for phase 2."

Bear my children, Dawg.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> im not playing an emotional game (yet) because i havent made any of em my girlfriend and they know this as well. so it hasnt gotten that far yet.





When I was single I dated more than one person at a time but I was very clear with everyone that I was dating that I was currently dating other people as well. I didn't assume that they would just know and be doing the same. I think that's the responsible way to do it. 

I hope you keep a journal or something so that you can keep track of all the mistakes you are making now. That way when you grow up and be a man you will be able to contribute to a healthy and loving relationship. :doh: 

Til then I wish ya luck... 




(we really need a head slamming against a brick wall smiley, do we have one of those?)


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 6, 2006)

Let's not forget that men and women often view and define "relationships" in very different ways. (notice I said often... I didn't say always)

To him, these may be very insignificant "dates". To the women, these dates may be leading somewhere. 

Seriously... I guess I'm to the point of thought where if the girls aren't bright enough to see through his lack of eloquence or the extreme depth of shit he likes to dig himself into maybe they're too stupid to care about all of this anyway.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> To him, these may be very insignificant "dates". To the women, these dates may be leading somewhere.


Exactly, which makes it VERY important that he be sure they know where they stand.



babyjeep21 said:


> bright enough to see through his lack of eloquence


I could speculate on this, but that might be leading into dangerous territory


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just can't honestly imagine that the way he presents himself in person is much better. 

And after witnessing his posts for the last few days, I can't think of many ladies on our board who would want to touch him with a ten foot pole.

I know. Not exactly the kindest of all my remarks. Just being honest.


----------



## Mini (Sep 6, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I just can't honestly imagine that the way he presents himself in person is much better.
> 
> And after witnessing his posts for the last few days, I can't think of many ladies on our board who would want to touch him with a ten foot pole.
> 
> I know. Not exactly the kindest of all my remarks. Just being honest.



I dunno, I'm no physics major, but I think you could ruin someone's shit pretty quickly with a ten foot pole.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> I dunno, I'm no physics major, but I think you could ruin someone's shit pretty quickly with a ten foot pole.



Indeed... Touché


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I just can't honestly imagine that the way he presents himself in person is much better.
> 
> And after witnessing his posts for the last few days, I can't think of many ladies on our board who would want to touch him with a ten foot pole.
> 
> I know. Not exactly the kindest of all my remarks. Just being honest.


choose not to talk to any body on this board for dating. main reason for that is because not to many of the women here are any where near detroit or michigan for that matter. and trust me in person or on the phone i sound totally different from on the net. mainly because when i talk to women i sound like i talk proper which every woman i have talked to say i sound white (i hate when they say that) but when i talk to all my friends i sound like im hood. but women dont hear the hood side of me.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 6, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> On the other hand, doesn't casual (long-term?) dating of SIX women at one time strike you as overkill? It looks less like you're trying to pick a girlfriend and more like you're trying to recruit a harem.



long term? its been about at least 3 weeks or a max of one month.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> long term? its been about at least 3 weeks or a max of one month.


Didn't know, hence the ?

More importantly:


Ella Bella said:


> I dated more than one person at a time but I was very clear with everyone that I was dating that I was currently dating other people as well. I didn't assume that they would just know and be doing the same. I think that's the responsible way to do it.





babyjeep21 said:


> To him, these may be very insignificant "dates". To the women, these dates may be leading somewhere.


Listen to these women.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> When I saw you slap that ho was when I first fell for you, Anta. :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:



See, Gangsta? I told you it works!

Let's go, ripley, babe! :wubu:  :kiss2: *they skip off, holding hands*


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

well im getting rid of one girl. she just wasnt well like she was over the phone. she looked great (she was a big girl about 300lbs with a 40I bra size) but her personality was not to good. she sounded great over the phone and she sounded like she was into me but when i got to her sisters house (she was at the sisters because there was gonna be a party) she was al over my friends that were with me and they hate big girls. so its down to 5.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well im getting rid of one girl. she just wasnt well like she was over the phone. she looked great (she was a big girl about 300lbs with a 40I bra size) but her personality was not to good. she sounded great over the phone and she sounded like she was into me but when i got to her sisters house (she was at the sisters because there was gonna be a party) she was al over my friends that were with me and they hate big girls. so its down to 5.



Err, you're getting rid of her...? I think she beat you to it babe. Face it, she picked your friends over you. I like her already!

Tracey xx


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Err, you're getting rid of her...? I think she beat you to it babe. Face it, she picked your friends over you. I like her already!
> 
> Tracey xx


actually my friends let her know that they were not interested and told her that they didnt like big women yet she still tried. she invited me to a party on the east side of detroit (i live on the west side) she wasted me and my friends time because there was no party and her sister was a freak (sexual deviant definition of the word) trying to play some strip poker and strip tunk. so ill call her to find out what happend but i really dont care because i know how she is and well she has been pretty much eliminated unless she has a explaination then ill change my mind.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

and to add to my last post my height (im only 5ft 3in) seemed to also play a role because it was mentioned the whole time i was there. also i really didnt get a chance to talk to the girl much hell i really was listining so really she doesnt know at all. her and her sister went for my friends only on appearance ONLY but got it thrown back in there faces when they found out the hard way that they are not into big women.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> choose not to talk to any body on this board for dating. main reason for that is because not to many of the women here are any where near detroit or michigan for that matter. and trust me in person or on the phone i sound totally different from on the net. mainly because when i talk to women i sound like i talk proper which every woman i have talked to say i sound white (i hate when they say that) but when i talk to all my friends i sound like im hood. but women dont hear the hood side of me.



So why dontcha just be who ya wanna be and sound the way you wanna? That way the women know what they are getting. Although I have seen this changing dilect thing in action all the time. Some of the black guys I work with do it on que when they get a call from a friend and turn on the hood talk..and then completely switch and sound like they are white again when talking to me. It amazes me how he can do that. Almost like a whole different language he knows...oh hell I got off topic didn't I..sorry


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 8, 2006)

This is one of those theads that I just kinda want to go away... slip down the thread list into oblivion. Yet I can't help but to click and read the lastest posts anyway.. it's like a car crash you can't look away from.

I wonder why anyone is taking it seriously.. Do you really thing Gangsta's pulling anything over on anyone? I mean.. really?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is one of those theads that I just kinda want to go away... slip down the thread list into oblivion. Yet I can't help but to click and read the lastest posts anyway.. it's like a car crash you can't look away from.
> 
> I wonder why anyone is taking it seriously.. Do you really thing Gangsta's pulling anything over on anyone? I mean.. really?



A voice of reason amidst the trainwreck! 

Thanks,

Another Poster Who Can't Look Away.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> So why dontcha just be who ya wanna be and sound the way you wanna? That way the women know what they are getting. Although I have seen this changing dilect thing in action all the time. Some of the black guys I work with do it on que when they get a call from a friend and turn on the hood talk..and then completely switch and sound like they are white again when talking to me. It amazes me how he can do that. Almost like a whole different language he knows...oh hell I got off topic didn't I..sorry


some of us have to change the way we talk for reasons like for example a job interview i cant talk like i normally would talk during one. and its not called sounding white, its called proper english. this has been discussed on the FF forums. 
http://www.fullfiggas.com/index.php?showtopic=10714&st=0


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> some of us have to change the way we talk for reasons like for example a job interview i cant talk like i normally would talk during one. and its not called sounding white, its called proper english. this has been discussed on the FF forums.
> http://www.fullfiggas.com/index.php?showtopic=10714&st=0


I've always called that the Jesse Jackson syndrome. I understand it, though. Everyone is a product of, and a contributor to, his/her environment.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> some of us have to change the way we talk for reasons like for example a job interview i cant talk like i normally would talk during one. and its not called sounding white, its called proper english. this has been discussed on the FF forums.
> http://www.fullfiggas.com/index.php?showtopic=10714&st=0




Yeah I understand that hon...what I meant was with a girl...if you want her to love ya for who you are..then you have to be yourself...and if that includes your hood talk (or whatever you wanna call it)...so be it. Just be yourself and you'll have far less issues.

Good luck finding miss right


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Yeah I understand that hon...what I meant was with a girl...if you want her to love ya for who you are..then you have to be yourself...and if that includes your hood talk (or whatever you wanna call it)...so be it. Just be yourself and you'll have far less issues.
> 
> Good luck finding miss right


actually hood talk and proper english are both really me. they say im like a cross between some one thats proper and some one thats hood.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> actually hood talk and proper english are both really me. they say im like a cross between some one thats proper and some one thats hood.


they totally say the same thing about me. But I think that's b/c a lot of the time, when whack stuff goes down, I stop and ask myself: What would Wu Tang do? Wu Tang would bring da Ruckus.

And then Jes knows what to do.

Simple as that.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 8, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> So why dontcha just be who ya wanna be and sound the way you wanna? That way the women know what they are getting. Although I have seen this changing dilect thing in action all the time. Some of the black guys I work with do it on que when they get a call from a friend and turn on the hood talk..and then completely switch and sound like they are white again when talking to me. It amazes me how he can do that. Almost like a whole different language he knows...oh hell I got off topic didn't I..sorry



Hood talk? I think that everyone speaks differently when they are hanging with their friends versus speaking to a client at work. I certainly do. That's normal. And as mentioned previously, the last that I checked it isn't called talking "white." It is called speaking grammatically correct and anyone of any color is capable of doing that.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> they totally say the same thing about me. But I think that's b/c a lot of the time, when whack stuff goes down, I stop and ask myself: What would Wu Tang do? Wu Tang would bring da Ruckus.
> 
> And then Jes knows what to do.
> 
> Simple as that.


Ghetto fabulous as always, Jes.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 8, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Hood talk? I think that everyone speaks differently when they are hanging with their friends versus speaking to a client at work. I certainly do. That's normal. And as mentioned previously, the last that I checked it isn't called talking "white." It is called speaking grammatically correct and anyone of any color is capable of doing that.



He's the one that called it talking white...yes of course ur right that its proper english. I didn't mean to offend anyone. I apologize.

I don't speak any different around my friends though that I know if...if I do its not nearly as different as when someone starts with the hood talk. Truely its almost another language. I think I misinterpreted what the guy was trying to say anyways. My fault

I think we got off topic again..sorry.


----------



## Tina (Sep 8, 2006)

Topic? There was a topic? I've mostly been avoiding this thread, as it is too tempting to say... something.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Say it! Say it! 

Really, how you can hold back now. 

And deprive the rest of us. 

And be cruel like that. 

And you're not cruel, right?


----------



## Tina (Sep 8, 2006)

Us mods have to behave ourselves.

Sammie, you know the old cartoon with the little white angel that sits on the guy's shoulder and tells him why he shouldn't do something, and then the little red devil who tries to entice him to do it? Red suits you.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

Awww, come on Tina. This thread could SO benefit from a little of your customary wisdom...

Tracey (Also in red, with a little pitchfork...)


----------



## Tina (Sep 8, 2006)

Gah! I should have kept my yap shut!

Carry on, people. Dawg, don't you have more beans to spill?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Ugh, behaving is sooooo 2005. 

And red is the new pink!


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Gah! I should have kept my yap shut!
> 
> Carry on, people. Dawg, don't you have more beans to spill?


yes actually i do. the girl i axed is going to get a second chance. she told me that at the party (which wasnt a party) she just was in her "bitch mode" (her words not mine) and she said since she is a taurus (astrology sign) she has them modes on occasions. she said that next time it will be just me and her going out.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

No No No No No.
Stop it.
Now.

<Runs off shouting 'Tina! We dont just want you, we NEED you....'>

Tracey xx


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> yes actually i do. the girl i axed is going to get a second chance. she told me that at the party (which wasnt a party) she just was in her "bitch mode" (her words not mine) and she said since she is a taurus (astrology sign) she has them modes on occasions. she said that next time it will be just me and her going out.



Ooooh, beware of the Taurus. We can be very moody. I mean, very.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 8, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Ooooh, beware of the Taurus. We can be very moody. I mean, very.


yeah i found out the hard way.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> yes actually i do. the girl i axed is going to get a second chance. she told me that at the party (which wasnt a party) she just was in her "bitch mode" (her words not mine) and she said since she is a taurus (astrology sign) she has them modes on occasions. she said that next time it will be just me and her going out.


Snark protection dam bursts.... 
responses flooding brain.... 
overload... warning: system failure
overload... *twitch* warning: fingers jammed
overload... warning: system failure imminent
overload... *click*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

God, I feel old...


----------



## Frankie (Sep 8, 2006)

Has anyone addressed the OP's choice of a handle? I don't think "Mr Skeet" is going to get the ladies to come a runnin'. 

"Skeet, skeet, skeet!"


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 9, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> So wait, Ripley left TWO girlfriends in a ditch? I think I missed something.
> 
> So, back to the original post question. No, nobody who ever posts here is single. Especially the ones who say they're single and looking for girlfriends and/or boyfriends. They're the ones you've really got to watch out for, because they're obviously posting the exact opposite of what they mean. And all of the threads asking about who's single, who's looking for relationship, where to find good dating sites, etc.? All put there simply to mislead the gullible.
> 
> I especially don't know about a cute girl named Misty who lives in OK who's very single and has posted about this fact very recently, or women like Mossystate and AFG who have posted in this very thread alluding to their single-ositude.



I post & im single as single can get


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Single mushroom here


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

mottiemushroom said:


> Single mushroom here



Don't resurrect this thread! NO!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 12, 2006)

But I got a crapload of rep from this thread. 

Easy target + me being a smartass = rep for me! Yay!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> But I got a crapload of rep from this thread.
> 
> Easy target + me being a smartass = rep for me! Yay!



Heh, I used to get a lot of rep too. Just wait til everyone gets tired of ya, missy, and you become like so many used tissues.

WHAT?


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 13, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> But I got a crapload of rep from this thread.
> 
> Easy target + me being a smartass = rep for me! Yay!


easy target!!!???


----------



## Mini (Sep 13, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> easy target!!!???



(You. Duh.)


----------

